
Little hacks: SMS YouTube - lgomezma
http://blog.messagebird.com/2016/03/little-hacks-sms-youtube
======
marcelcor
Source code is here
[https://github.com/marcelcorso/smsyoutube](https://github.com/marcelcorso/smsyoutube)

